# Vectorregelung



## margral2 (7 April 2006)

Hallo Leute

Bei Lenze Frequenzumrichtern gibt es die Vectorregelung. Diese sollte bei niedriegen Drehzahlen ein stärkeres Drehmoment bringen.
Mich würde interessieren, was der Freuquenzumrichter bei Vectorregelung macht, das ich ein stärkeres Drehmoment bekommen?

mfg.
margral2


----------



## lefrog (7 April 2006)

Hallo!

Auch wenn ich nur eine Quelle nenne - ich könnts nicht besser erklären... 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vektorregelung

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Per (10 April 2006)

*Lenze Applikationsbericht*

Hallo margral2,

anbei ist ein Lenze Applikationsbericht mit dem Thema:




Auswahlkriterien und Optimierung, U/f oder​





Vectorregelung, 8200 motec / vector



Gruß per


​


----------



## margral2 (10 April 2006)

Danke für die Antworten, hat mir weitergeholfen.

mfg.
margral2


----------



## margral2 (10 April 2006)

Noch eine Frage

Kann man die Vectorregelung auch bei einem Dalander Motor verwenden?
Wenn ja, muß man auf etwas spezielles acht geben?

mfg.


----------



## Ralle (10 April 2006)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://www.tlt.de/dateien/73.pdf


----------



## Per (10 April 2006)

Im Prinzip ja.

1 Parametersatz für die Niedrige Geschwindigkeit mit Motoridentifikation
1 Parametersatz für die Hohe Geschwindigkeit mit Motoridentifikation

*Umschaltung würde ich nur bei stehendem Antrieb durchführen !*

Gruß Per


----------

